# When, Why and How to register GSD?



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Our first dog, somehow we stumbled into a pink paper puppy with an exceptional pedigree (SCH titles as far back as I could look). We got very lucky and she is everything we could have asked for in our first GSD.

We really did not know what to ask the breeder that imported the pups. We got the puppy passport and a small folder of paperwork.

I asked the breeder about registration and was told that it's best to wait until the dog is mostly full grown (for the pictures I believe) and that there were two organizations that we should register with. One organization takes forever (she said) and the other is fairly quick...

What would the two organizations be? AKC and ?
Is it normal to wait until the dog is full grown?
We plan to spay at about 1.5 yrs. We will not be breeding. Why bother with registration?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

If you're interested in participating in organized dog activities (obedience, agility, tracking, taking a manners class and earning a good citizen certificate, or many other possibilities) an AKC number will allow you to enter events. It isn't absolutely mandatory, but you may want to have it for activities down the road. 

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Solamar said:


> I asked the breeder about registration and was told that it's best to wait until the dog is mostly full grown...


??? Never heard that before. Are both parents AKC registered and did the breeder register the litter with the AKC? If not, you can't register your puppy with the AKC. If the breeder has done that, there's no reason to wait. Some breeders will register the puppies before they go to their new homes, some will provide the paperwork or instructions for registering online to the new owners. 

Imported puppies with pink papers I believe would be registered with the SV. I've never imported a puppy so I don't know anything about the process but I'm sure others here will. 

In any case, there's no reason you NEED to register her, but no reason not to either, particularly if you may ever decide to compete in any AKC venue.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> ??? Never heard that before. Are both parents AKC registered and did the breeder register the litter with the AKC? If not, you can't register your puppy with the AKC. If the breeder has done that, there's no reason to wait. Some breeders will register the puppies before they go to their new homes, some will provide the paperwork or instructions for registering online to the new owners.


Not sure how to check. When I search the sire and dam their info comes up on pedigreedatabase.com. I have not found a way to search from the AKC site.

Sire - Goran vom Bierstadter Hof
Dam - Eskira vom St. Michaels-Berg


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I would just ask her.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I would just ask her.


I will, it is just very helpful for me to research a new subject beforehand. I want to at least know the relevant terms and what the normal process is so I can ask the right questions.

I think I found an AKC lookup https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/store/?view=category&cde_category=COMP&isloggedin=yes&odt=1

I could not find either the sire or dam on AKC

We are training (obedience) with a local Shutzhund trainer. I would like to follow through with the registration.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Is the puppy a direct import? If so, this is the info about how to register him with the AKC. Special Registry Services - American Kennel Club

If he was born in the US from imported parents, then they would need to be registered before he could be.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

LeoRose said:


> Is the puppy a direct import? If so, this is the info about how to register him with the AKC. Special Registry Services - American Kennel Club
> 
> If he was born in the US from imported parents, then they would need to be registered before he could be.


Hi LeoRose, 
Yes, she was born in Westphalia, Germany.

I think I'm starting to understand the pieces to the process. I have to wait for the SV registration to be complete, could take six months to a year before I actually get the "Pink Papers". After that I request a "Bescheinigung" document from the SV and submit copies of the pink papers and Bescheinigung to the AKC (along with a DNA sample and $).

Seems the entire process is designed around breeding/progeny.

I did figure out how to search the SV database and her SV registration is complete. Unfortunately all of the information that I would like to see is locked to non paying users of the SV... Would be interesting to see if she is registered to me!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Solamar said:


> I have to wait for the SV registration to be complete, could take six months to a year before I actually get the "Pink Papers". After that I request a "Bescheinigung" document from the SV and submit copies of the pink papers and Bescheinigung to the AKC (along with a DNA sample and $).


6-12 months for the Rasse Echtheitszertifikat seems excessive....I had my bitch's in less than a month after taking possession of her....the Bescheinigung came last....taking 3 1/2 months.....I'm guessing timeliness is based on the breeder's desire to finalize the transaction....they have your $$$$....you have the pup...so maybe it's easy for some to drag their feet dotting the i's and crossing the t's.....???

I noticed you mentioned a DNA sample......I don't recall having to supply that.....I just supplied the certification and transfer of ownership paperwork along with 2 pictures of the dog ( 1 standing front and 1 standing side)....I did this in early 2013 so maybe the procedure has changed???

SuperG


----------

